

Katamari Hack - robfig
http://www.kathack.com/

======
judofyr
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2318076>

------
jgdreyes
AWESOME. Katamari Damacy is a great game and this hack is fantastic.

------
robfig
Try the bookmarklet out on <http://news.google.com>. So cool! It even does
images

------
idanb
Really cool and creative use of webkit!

------
iqster
HOLY SHIT! This is fantastic! I had heard of the game but hadn't played it.
Gotta get to it now.

